# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  من اهم احداث الجزء الرابع من باب الحارة ..

## شمعة امل

من اهم احداث الجزء الرابع من باب الحارة وبإختصار شديد
في الحلقات الاولى يسافر العقيد ((ابوشهاب)) للحرب مع الثوار في فلسطين وقبل سفره يكلف ابن اخته (( معتز )) بمهامه كعقيد على الحارة لربما الا يعود
وفي مشهد مؤثر جدا يقول انا ليس لي احد بعد موت زوجتي فلعلي استشهد والتقيها بالجنة
مهي بتكون ماتت شريفة مرته الثانية.. مابعرف متى
..
اما اخوه (( ابوقاسم )) فيتم اقناعه بالزواج مرة ثانية وسوف يتزوج الارملة (( زوجة الحمصاني )) وتظهر هذه المرأة لأول مرة في الجزء الثالث وبأدوار رئيسية وتحدث الكثير من الخلافات بينها وبين (( سعاد )) اخت زوجها وتحدث له الكثير من الاحداث والمشاكل في بيته وفي الحمام والحارة

بخصوص الشغيل (( عبدو )) بالحمام فقد زوجه (( ابوقاسم )) كما وعده بالجزء الاول واشترى له بيت وانجب ابنه (( احمد )) .
(( معتز ابن ابو عصام )) بعد ان اصبح عقيد للحارة تحدث له الكثير من المشاكل خصوصا انه سريع الغضب والانفعال ولا يعالج الامور برزانة وتعقل عكس خاله (( ابوشهاب )) مما يجعل اهالي الحارة يسخطون عليه لأنه يمارس معهم الكثير من الضغوطات .. (( معتز )) عقيد الحارة الجديد يتزوج (( خيرية )) ولا يرزق بأبناء ويحاول ان يخبر اباه الحكيم (( ابوعصام )) بمشكلته ليعطيه دواء ولكن يستحي ويرسل له (( ابو بشير )) ليساعده على ايجاد دواء يمكنه من الانجاب .
(( ابوعصام )) بعد ان اعاد مهو طلع مش ميّت (( سعاد )) لعصمته قرر السفر معها للحج وسنشاهد الكثير من الاحداث والمواقف تحدث لهما اثناء رحلة الذهاب للحج وكذلك رحلة العودة .
اما (( عصام )) بعد زواجه يرزق بولد من زوجته هدهد ويسميه (( شوكت ))على اسم ابيه ويتعلم صنعة ابيه ويصبح الحكيم بالحارة اثناء غياب ابيه في الحج .
يعود (( ابن الادعشري )) للحارة مرة اخرى مع زوجته واطفاله بعد غيابه في الجزء الثالث ولكنه يتعرض للكثير من المضايقات من اهل الحارة لأنهم يتهمون ابيه (( الادعشري )) بقتل الحارس (( ابوسمعو )) بالجزء الاول وتحدث الكثير من المشاكل المثيرة له ..
(( ابوجودت )) بعد ان كثرت المشاكل بالحارات المسئول عليها وإنتشار ميوله لمن يدفع له رشوة اكثر وعدم العدل في تعامله مع الناس يتم نقله الى منطقة اخرى لأنه رصاصات عصام ما أجت فيه .. .
في هذه الاثناء وبعد استشهاد (( ابوالنار )) يظهر بالمسلسل احد الشخصيات الجديدة والمهمة والرئيسية بالمسلسل واسمه (( ابومهدي )) ويكون (( ابن عم ابوالنار )) وهو شخصية غنية جدا وله نفود لدى الحكومة ويدخل للحارة ويطالب بالبيت الذي ورثه ابو النار من عمته على اعتبار انه ابن عمه وهو الاحق به . وفعلا يسكن (( ابو مهدي )) بهذا البيت بالحارة ويستطيع ان يأسر قلوب اهل الحارة بما يملكه من اموال ونفود وسياسة كبيرة في التعامل مع اهالي الحارة ويستطيع ان يسيطر عليهم ويصبح مع تلاحق الحلقات كبير الحارة وموثوق به وهذه الشخصية ابو مهدي تحدث معها الكثير من الاحداث المثيرة وكثير من المشاكل وتنقسم الحارة بين مؤيد للقادم الجديد ابو مهدي وبين رافض لما يقوم به من تغييرات يحدثها بحارتهم .
(( لطفية )) راح تلد بنت ثانية وتسميها (( فريال)) على اسم امها وبعدين راح تتزوج من خارج الحارة وترحل وتحدث لها مشاكل كثيرة لانها تريد اخد ابنتها معها وعصام يرفض ان تبتعد ابنته عنه وان تتربى عند رجل غريب ويطالب ان تتربى عند ابيها وفي بيته ..
(( ام زكي )) الداهية لم تجد حل لمشاكل (( فريال )) الكثيرة والتي لاتنتهي الا بإقناعها بالزواج مرة ثانية وفعلا تقنعها بالزواج ولكن لن تجد من يقبل بها زوجة لكثرة مشاكلها في الحارة وعلى مافعلته بعصام في الجزء الثاني ..
في الحلقات الاخيرة من المسلسل تحدث الكثير من الاحداث المثيرة جدا منها وصول خبر استشهاد (( العقيد ابوشهاب )) وكذلك عودة (( ابو عصام )) من رحلة الحج والمشاكل العائلية التي حدثث في غيابه وكذلك انتشار مرض غريب يصيب الاطفال ولايعرفون له حل رغم تواجد الحكيم (( ابوعصام )) معهم ..
(( ابوبشير )) نفس الدور في الجزء الاول والثاني والثالث لاتغيير الا القليل مما يحدث من خلافات نسائية ببيته بين زوجته وكنته (( جميلة )) وابنه (( بشير )) ..
(( ام بدر ))بعد ان يكبر ابنها تبداء في الزن عليه وتخبره ان بيت ابوعصام وراء مشاكلهم وانهم ضربوا اباه والاستهزاء به لانه درويش وفعلا يتأثر الولد بهذه الامور ويرغب في الانتقام من عائلة (( ابوعصام )) وخصوصا ابنه (( معتز )) ..

نقلاً عن مدونة طارق الجزائري والتي جمعت أكبر عدد ممكن من التعليقات 
والزيارات .. حوالي 200 تعليق تقريباً .. 

وطبعا مش كل الاحداث صحيحه:
كعوده ابو عصام ؟؟
موت زوجه ابو شهاب ؟؟
زواج لطيفه ؟؟
على كل راح نعرف الاحداث الحقيقية لاحقا
كل عام وانتم بخير
رمضان كريم  :Icon31:

----------


## دليلة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
فخار يكسر بعضه  :Db465236ff: 
يعطيك العافيه ميرفااا :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

المشاهده احسن :Icon31: 

يسلمو شمعة امل :Icon31:

----------


## غسان

ولا حدث مزبوط .. هاذ واحد كان يألف .. ابوعصام رجع .. والادعشري .. وسامر المصري هون .. هذول كلهم  مش موجودين ..

شكرا

----------


## محمد العزام

يلا قرب رمضان وبنشوفهم

----------


## سماا

:Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

[I]_يسلمو شمعه الامل_[/I]

----------

